# New Forum



## JKLeoPCA (Jun 2, 2006)

Not trying to detract fro here, but if your interested in some friendly debate with those of the Semi-Pelagian camps, they have a forum now. 

http://www.forgivendriven.com/

I find it relatively helpful to go there to find out the modern twists on the old errors of the past. Not that they fully understand their own doctrines fully, but you can get a taste of exactly what they are getting in their sermons and teaching.


----------

